# cpt for reading an xray at time of e&M



## DonnaStevens (May 17, 2011)

can a dr bill for the reading of an xray at the time of a E&M?? this is an xray that the patient brings in with her. not taken at our office. the dr said that he heard that we can bill for him reading it.  I thought not. its considered part of the e&m and not billable.


any help would be greatly appreciated


Donna


----------



## Astoria70 (May 17, 2011)

*Reading*

Your thoughts on that would be right. I would count as far as the MDM for the visit, but the answer would be no. It wouldn't be appropriate to bill for him reading the x-ray.


----------



## shruthi (May 17, 2011)

Review of X-Ray would be included in E & M Service. This should not be reported separately.
(NOTE: Review and/or order of tests in radiology section of CPT is a part of E & M service of MDM)


----------



## cmatson (Feb 11, 2013)

*Billing for Xray reading*

Our doctors (podiatrists) see patients in an outpatient setting once a month, where the facility takes the xray for our doctor.  He then reads it , diagnoses and treats the condition before they get the actual report from the radiologist.  Can he bill for the reading in this instance?

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 11, 2013)

cmatson said:


> Our doctors (podiatrists) see patients in an outpatient setting once a month, where the facility takes the xray for our doctor. He then reads it , diagnoses and treats the condition before they get the actual report from the radiologist. Can he bill for the reading in this instance?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!!


 
Remember, billing for the "read" includes the formal interpretation and report. Radiologists provide the official interpretation and report of imaging services, and for another provider to do so would be double billing (not to mention the hate and discontent you'd have to deal with if the radiologists got a denial because your charge got processed first). If your podiatrist "reads" the image, you could give credit within the MDM for that, but you would not bill the professional component of the radiology code.


----------



## cmatson (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for the clarification!!!  And you're right, we have run into discontent because the radiologist got a denial.  My doctors disagreed and feel we should be able to bill, but the radiologist see's it differently, and rightfully so.  Thanks again.


----------

